# Pro haunt scare guests?



## twistedhickey (Oct 25, 2013)

Are there professional actors that are hired by different haunts as professional scare guests and if so how do you get into that type of work? 

:xbones::xbones::xbones:
Thanks TwistedHickey


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait, what? Professional Scare Guests

Not sure what you mean. I had an answer written up then I saw that and now I'm a bit confused.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are my guesses:

(a) Someone who is a guest actor hired to scare people on a temporary basis, or

(b) Someone who is hired to be a "plant"; i.e., a victim who infiltrates a group of visitors who don't know he's in on the scare.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I vote for, become a Radio DJ, get invited to be a guest and get scared, go back on the air giving your professional opinion on being scared. 

Otherwise, I have no idea.


----------

